# Erklärung und Regeln zum Gästepasstausch & Mitspieler-Suche



## ZAM (16. Mai 2012)

Hallo Community,

*Mitspieler-Suche*
Dieses Forum ist für alle gedacht, die auf der Suche nach Mitspielern zum Questen und PvP (sobald es eingeführt ist) sind. Hier dürft ihr nach Gleichgesinnten suchen. Ob Ihr den *Battletag *dann direkt im Thread oder per PN tauscht ist natürlich Euch überlassen.

Bitte spart nicht mit Details, schreibt eure favourisierte Klasse, eure Onlinezeiten etc. dazu, damit die Leute dementsprechend antworten können. Ein kleiner Vorstellungstext wirkt ebenfalls besser als ein kurzes "Hi, will leveln, hat wer Bock?".

*Gästepass
*Wer Freunde oder Bekannte einladen, oder einfach selbst mal reinschnuppern möchte, kann hier Angebote für seinen GÄSTEPASS veröffentlichen oder danach ausschau halten. Bei Erfolg, nehmt bitte in erster Instanz Kontakt über das Private-Nachrichten-System unseres Forums auf, so müsst Ihr keine Email-Adressen preis geben. 


*WICHTIG:*

*Seid Euch zudem bitte immer bewusst, dass Angebote und Annahme auf Euer eigenes Risiko erfolgen.*
*Angebote gegen Echtgeld und Tausch materieller Gegenstände, also Tauschhandel und Verkauf Eures Angebotes sind nicht gestattet und werden gelöscht.*
*Bitte die Beiträge nicht nachträglich pushen, damit jeder die gleichen Chancen hat. :-)*


----------

